# 02 Altima rattling aluminum noise



## Therockstar05 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 02' Nissan Altima 2.5L that has a rattling noise thats low at low RPMs and disappers as I step the gas pedal to higher RPMs..At first I though it was the rocker cover that was messed up and the spark plugs were getting wet with oil through the top .I though the oil was getting hot and making that noise but I think its coming from the timing chain.What can I do? How much will it cost? The engine was rebuilt last november because of a cracked head or something like that..There was coolant on top of the piston and the car wouldn't start. The car now has 152,000 miles..I just want to fix it and might sell it. Please help!


----------

